# can't get dry print on transparency



## relativist (Jan 24, 2011)

greetings, 
i searched the forums and haven't quite found what i am looking for.

i have a canon pixma mp280, which is an all in one inkjet printer.

i have both regular transparency paper, and some half opaque transparency that is a little rougher on one side. i was told the latter was great for screen printing purposes.

when i print on either, it's basically just a wet printout of the design, meaning the ink doesn't dry and when it comes out i can wipe the entire sheet clean even after time has passed. it's also not solid, but bubbles of ink as one might expect when ink is printed on plastic.

am i using the wrong kind of printer? i tried both glossy and matte settings.

thank you!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

Are you printing on inkjet transparencies? Are u printing on the right side of it


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

relativist said:


> greetings,
> i searched the forums and haven't quite found what i am looking for.
> 
> i have a canon pixma mp280, which is an all in one inkjet printer.
> ...


Sounds like you're printing on the wrong side of the film. Your image should print on the rough side. My all in one printer puts images on the back of stuff, so when I load my transparencies I have to load them rough side down.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

- might be using laser printer vellum?


----------



## relativist (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm definitely printing on the rough side. 
and my printer also has a t-shirt transfer setting, which still makes it come out wet.

is there a specific setting i'm supposed to be using?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

No, just make sure you aren't using laser film with an inkjet printer. Also, let it sit and dry for an hour. It will always come out damp. I've ruined a few transfers touching the ink before it was dry. Now I just let them sit for an hour or so before messing with them.


----------



## relativist (Jan 24, 2011)

i purchased something called yudu screenprinting inkjet transparency paper. 

is there a setting like glossy or matte or etc that matters then?


----------



## relativist (Jan 24, 2011)

hmmmm, i guess i'm going to have to splurge for the really good transparency paper.

any recommendations?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

relativist said:


> i purchased something called yudu screenprinting inkjet transparency paper.
> 
> is there a setting like glossy or matte or etc that matters then?


I don't know if that would be an issue or not. It may be your ink that doesn't like to stick to the film. I just use the glossy paper, photo finish setting on mine, but then I use a different printer for these now. I have an epson c88+ and an epson 1400 that I use for all my transfers now. 

I get my film at office max, so it isn't anything fancy either.


----------



## relativist (Jan 24, 2011)

yes, sounds like it's an ink issue. well, i guess i'll have to take it to kinko's for now! thank you for your help!


----------



## relativist (Jan 24, 2011)

well, i contacted canon, and they said my printer doesn't support transparencies. 

before i exhaust my home remedies, i was wondering if anyone has had any luck on alternative papers like tracing paper or onion skin paper?


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

dude i cant see how your printer wouldnt print on transparancies providing they are for INKJET and you are printing on the correct side... conon may have said it wasnt compatible because you will probably experience a hard time getting the printer to take the transparancy, my hp likes to think it is empty and freaks out a lot unless i put the white strips on the edge


----------



## relativist (Jan 24, 2011)

well, it literally prints bubbles of black ink in a hazy shape and after printing out, it fades even more. 
and i've tried several different types of transparencies.


so i think it's something with the particular ink and output of this model.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Must be something specific to Cannon ink. What you can do is print it on regular paper and then take that with your film to a kinkos and have them copy it.


----------



## Vette (May 6, 2010)

I know this is an older post, but I use the Canon MP280 with 8.5x11" WaterProof Film & it works wonderful. I have mine set on glossy photo paper & changed the saturation..... it prints very dark & comes out of the printer dry. And the printer was only $38. Which is a great deal, since I'm just starting out.


----------



## relativist (Jan 24, 2011)

that exactly the printer i have!
can you tell me which kind of waterproof transparency film you use specifically?


----------



## Vette (May 6, 2010)

relativist said:


> that exactly the printer i have!
> can you tell me which kind of waterproof transparency film you use specifically?


I use this....

8.5x11" WaterProof Film 100 Pk, R-FILM WaterProof Positive Film

And since the black ink in the Canon MP280 is dye, they print out great.


----------



## johnnyp11 (Sep 24, 2011)

hi,

i have the same printer (mp280) and got these transparency's Clear Inkjet transparency film

printed no probs using generic dye based ink.


----------

